# Which 4x4x4 OLL parity alg do you use?



## Lucas Garron (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm just rather curious how much my alg has caught on, and whether people know about it.

Rw2 B2 U2 Lw U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 F2 Rw F2 Lw' B2 Rw2

Rw U2 (x Rw) U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Lw U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw'

If you don't use either of these, I'd also find it interesting to hear you made your choice


----------



## aronpm (Jul 19, 2010)

I use the second. <3


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 19, 2010)

One could argue I don't use either of those. I use a (probably common) variant of the first algorithm you posted. All I do is double layer turns for R and L instead of the inner layer turns. I'm not sure which alg is yours, but I know Chris Hardwick has his alg up on his speedcubing corner page, and that's where I learned both the top one and the variant that I use. He mentioned the variant as a "more speedcubing friendly version" of the same thing.


----------



## Truncator (Jul 19, 2010)

I use the second.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jul 19, 2010)

I used to use the first, and now I'm changing to the second. 

Off-topic, can you mods consider about adding a search function on the homepage please?


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 19, 2010)

The first one, except doing wide turns instead of inner layers.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 19, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> One could argue I don't use either of those. I use a (probably common) variant of the first algorithm you posted. All I do is double layer turns for R and L instead of the inner layer turns.





Zane_C said:


> The first one, except doing wide turns instead of inner layers.


Did you people click on the link? 
Point taken though, I'll edit the poll to switch to WCA notation.



fatboyxpc said:


> I'm not sure which alg is yours


How about the one labeled "lucasparity"? 



fatboyxpc said:


> , but I know Chris Hardwick has his alg up on his speedcubing corner page, and that's where I learned both the top one and the variant that I use. He mentioned the variant as a "more speedcubing friendly version" of the same thing.


There was a thread about this, in fact. Can't find it right now.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 19, 2010)

Rw U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 Lw' U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 x' Rw' U2 Rw'

I saw it here and I liked it


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 19, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Rw U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 Lw' U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 x' Rw' U2 Rw'
> 
> I saw it here and I liked it



Interstin'. Do you happen to use Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 Rw U2 Lw' U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 x' U2 Rw2 for double parity?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 19, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Rw U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 Lw' U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 x' Rw' U2 Rw'
> 
> I saw it here and I liked it



Interstin'. Do you happen to use Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 Rw U2 Lw' U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 x' U2 Rw2 for double parity?


----------



## abctoshiro (Jul 19, 2010)

r2 B2 U2 l U2 r' U2 r U2 F2 r F2 l' B2 r2.
--from mr. stefan pochmann's site.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 19, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Rw U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 Lw' U2 Rw U2 Rw' U2 x' Rw' U2 Rw'
> ...


I don't use any DP alg.


----------



## aniu_ta (Jul 19, 2010)

http://kostkarubika.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=550


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 19, 2010)

first one and think it's great!! fairly fast aswell


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 19, 2010)

Lw' U2 Lw U2 Lw' U2 Lw' U2 Rw U2 Lw' U2 Lw U2 x' U2 Lw2

from Chester's thread as well


----------



## Escher (Jul 19, 2010)

r' U2 r U2 r' F2 r2 U2 r U2 r' U2 x U2 r2 U2

Apparently this is the 'Hungarian alg' 

I think my best with it is around 2.6-2.7, it's definitely a nice alg (Breandan said that he uses this, or your alg, depending on hand position).


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm currently using this one. similar to sarah's but I removed the rotation


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 19, 2010)

I use K4.


Spoiler



but, the first one


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jul 19, 2010)

I use the fast pure form of cmowlaparity for speedsolving, but before that, I used the first one. I stuck with the first one because it has been one that I memorized very well since I drew this diagram to help me. I appreciate waffle's algorithm and lucasparity, as they are called, though.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 19, 2010)

How does one recognize whether they have only OLL parity? or only PLL parity? The OLL parity algorithms up there fix DP right?


----------



## flee135 (Jul 19, 2010)

Escher said:


> r' U2 r U2 r' F2 r2 U2 r U2 r' U2 x U2 r2 U2



I use this. I used to use the first one you posted.


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jul 19, 2010)

puzzlemaster said:


> The OLL parity algorithms up there fix DP right?


No. This is an example of a double-parity algorithm (I pulled this from Blah's thread).

This is another form of double-parity which you probably haven't seen before. (It's one of my PLL parity 2-corner swap algorithms with all slice turns converted to wide).


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 19, 2010)

cmowla said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > The OLL parity algorithms up there fix DP right?
> ...



Ah I see. How do you recognize whether you have double parity though? Instead of completing OLL parity and then realizing that you have PLL parity as well, is there a way to look and see that you have both?


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't look ahead that much (I just do a double-parity algorithm if it is obvious that the cube contains it). I bet someone will be able to help you, though.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 19, 2010)

cmowla said:


> I don't look ahead that much (I just do a double-parity algorithm if it is obvious that the cube contains it). I bet someone will be able to help you, though.



I'm not saying look ahead too far lol. Assume that I've completed reduction....started 3x3...gotten to OLL and realized that I have OLL parity. Is there something I can look for at this point that will tell me that I have double parity?

EDIT: Back to my original question as well. I still fail to see how Lucas's algorithm isnt a DP alg. When I perfrom the alg, two edges are switched across in addition to an edge being flipped. It performs the PLL parity alg as well as an OLL parity alg. Isn't the algorithm that you linked me to as a DP alg simply an OLL parity alg? That wouldn't solve double parity. That would still leave you with PLL parity as you're only flipping the edge.


----------



## Escher (Jul 19, 2010)

@Puzzlemaster: 'Lucasparity' only solves OLL Parity. It switches 2 corners in addition to 2 edges.

DP algorithms generally only switch 2 corners and flip an edge.

Regarding parity recognition during OLL, the only practical way I know of is to recognise permutation while ignoring orientation, and seeing if it's a 'legal' PLL or not.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 19, 2010)

2nd one ftw <3


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 19, 2010)

Escher said:


> r' U2 r U2 r' F2 r2 U2 r U2 r' U2 x U2 r2 U2
> 
> Apparently this is the 'Hungarian alg'
> 
> I think my best with it is around 2.6-2.7, it's definitely a nice alg (Breandan said that he uses this, or your alg, depending on hand position).



Yeah I use this too, I found it on Stefan Pochmann's website.

I'm a bit surprised that algorithm isn't one of the main choices, I thought it's quite popular...


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 19, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > r' U2 r U2 r' F2 r2 U2 r U2 r' U2 x U2 r2 U2
> ...



How do you guys do the U2 with that? Right double flip or left double flip or...?


----------



## Escher (Jul 19, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> How do you guys do the U2 with that? Right double flip or left double flip or...?


I execute it like: 

r' U2 r U2' r' F2 r2 U2' r U2' r' U2 x U2 r2 U2'

U2' = lefty double flicks...


----------



## oprah62 (Jul 19, 2010)

I like waffles alg too


----------



## dbax0999 (Jul 19, 2010)

Escher said:


> r' U2 r U2 r' F2 r2 U2 r U2 r' U2 x U2 r2 U2
> 
> Apparently this is the 'Hungarian alg'
> 
> I think my best with it is around 2.6-2.7, it's definitely a nice alg (Breandan said that he uses this, or your alg, depending on hand position).



I use this alg too, I think it's pretty nice.


----------



## Weston (Jul 19, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > r' U2 r U2 r' F2 r2 U2 r U2 r' U2 x U2 r2 U2
> ...



I use this one as well. I thought this was the one that everyone used lol

EDIT: (2.88), (3.90), 3.09, 2.89, 3.00, 
I never do it that fast in solves though. My 4x4 sucks.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 19, 2010)

Lucas, I didn't see the poll (I never really scroll up when I click a link from the index, and it automatically puts the blue bar at the top, thus I don't see the poll. I'm pretty sure when I posted my response your alg wasn't a link, but I may be wrong (I just don't remember seeing a link). Even if the link was there when I posted, I doubt I would have clicked on it anyway due to the fact I didn't expect your alg tool to do anything different then standard notation would.


----------



## Forte (Jul 19, 2010)

I use Lucas' alg CMOWLAPARITY!!!!111


----------



## S1neWav_ (Aug 4, 2016)

I used to use this easy to memorize pure flip but now i use Lucas' alg. (It's my alg too my name is also Lucas. Kappa)
2R2 U2 2R2 U2 2R U2 2R U2 2R' U2 B2 U' 2R' U B2 U' 2R U'


----------

